# satinette , A*****



## mezher_sam (Sep 19, 2012)

Dear All ,

I'd like to share with you some photo's of my satinettes 2010 , brown laced , enjoy the show ....


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

Love those, very cute!


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice wing feathers


----------



## mezher_sam (Sep 19, 2012)

*More Photo - Cock*

Thanks very much Callum , I will list more photo's for the Cock ,,,


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow, beautifull!


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

nice looking bird, but I wonder how do they eat and feed chicks? as their mouth is tiny


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

now thats nice and tiny


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice bird.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i have a pair of satinette but they have the short beak, they have raised their first two babies with now problem, i was told the ones like these you have to hand raise..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

These are modern Oriental Frills, which do require foster parents to feed their kids for them. I imagine they also need a special seed mix lacking the larger seeds like dent corn. Classic Old Frills (still Oriental Frills, but kept the look they originally had, before they went in the the other direction for show) can feed their kids just fine and will eat whole corn with little hesitation.


----------



## mezher_sam (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for all of you, and am sorry with may delay to answer the question,,
dingweding , I agree with Becky , about foster parents to feed their kids, we use these procedure with such kind of pirds, but regarding the food they can eat all the types, whatever the size is , this from my experience with them


----------

